# 375 mil bottles???



## tglover (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey folks, got about 3 weeks before my first ever batch of wine is ready to bottle up. I'm the only wine drinker in my house and I can never get through a full 750 mil bottle before it goes bad, so I'm wondering about using a smaller 375 mil bottle.

Does anyone have a resource for these bottles that they would share with me? There is a place here local, but it's $36.00 a case for the bottles, and I'm wondering if there is a cheaper source out there. 

Thanks in advance for any assistance.

Todd


----------



## WI_Wino (Oct 7, 2013)

Where are you located? I have had good luck with ritebrew out of appleton wi. They don't have flat shipping though but since I'm close I get a good deal on shipping.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 7, 2013)

Check with local wine stores that allow samples. They usually throw away or sell cases of empties for 2-3 bucks. 

Needing 375ml bottles could be harder but not impossible to find. 

You can google search bulk new wine bottles. Could be a warehouse near you you could order then go and pick up.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't know where you are but Presque Isle Wine Cellars sells cork and screw cap 375ml bottles. If you get screw cap ensure you get the better screw caps to go with them. I recommend cork bottles.


----------



## Noontime (Oct 8, 2013)

I've used the flip top beer bottles, and just recently I started corking them as well. I use a shorter cork so it doesn't bulge out in the neck of the bottle (I don't know the size off hand). If you use the flip tops, I suggest keeping them upright so the wine doesn't contact the rubber gasket.


----------



## cpfan (Oct 8, 2013)

Rather than use 375mls (cause they are more expensive, and need more corks & labels & shrinks & handling), I use a vacuum stopper such as VacuVin for my partial bottles.

I no longer recommend the VacuVin brand because the new stoppers (sold in the last 7 years or so) do not fit in commercial screw cap wine bottles. I still use my VacuVin pump because I have old style stoppers still. There are other brands that WILL work with the screw cap bottles.

I know one winery near to me that stopped selling (and using in their tasting bar) the Vacu Vins and switched to another brand probably because of the screw cap problem.

Steve


----------



## GreginND (Oct 8, 2013)

I like beer bottles for individual size servings. A bottle capper is cheap and works great.


----------

